# ratty bath



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

hey was just wondering how old baby rats have to be to give them a bath .. cus pancakes babies reeeek lol and dont wanna gve them one without being sure

thanks


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't think they should need to be given a bath at all. Make sure all their bedding is completely clean and changed regularily (remember, now there are a lot more rats in that cage, you will have to change the cage more requently or smell will build up).

If you are worried about the smell, why not just try wiping them down with a non-scented babywipe?

I might also add that only do this if you are sure mum will be ok with it. Even, perhaps, if you need to, wipe mum down to so she can associate a new smell with herself as well. They're getting quite old now, though, aren't they?

How are their URIs?


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

cus they really smell and are coverd in wee 
ive just ceaned cage and it still smells in here cus of pancakes litter mainly


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you going to constantly step around the fact that one of your litter of babies have URIs? People have asked you and you seem to either completely ignore the question or not answer at all.

If the babies are 'covered' in wee, then it's possibly because you haven't got them in a big enough cage so therefore when they play they have no other option than to roll around in their own urine.
If Pancakes litter is the one with the URIs then I would think giving them a bath is the last thing you should do until you have consulted a vet to get them sorted out.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Emster you read my mind. I would also like to know how their URI's are.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

She is never going to say! She is just going to ignore the fact, chances are she just let the baby die being irresponsible like she let the rats get pregnant to begin with. Bet they are still on pine shavings too....


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

"ive just ceaned cage and it still smells in here"

imagine how bad it must smell for the rats.

gosh, i hate to sound like an jerk. but why does anyone keep responding to these posts? the girl is not in the least bit interested in caring for the rats, as evidenced by the baby rat with a TERRIBLE URI and the fact she doesn't listen to advice and is rude to people that give it to her.


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Rats very rarely need a bath. 
if the cage smells bad to you,think aobut what the rats are smelling. Poor things.
If your rats smell, they may need a bigger cage so they can have more room.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe Chrissy you should give up your rats to someone who is able to manage them more properly. If you can't keep them clean or at least, not reeking, how can you take care of your human baby?
It sounds like this is getting to be overwhelming. Do you really care about them since you refuse to answer the crucial questions on the uri's and not be so offended when people question you.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

i bet the poor things haven't even seen a vet yet, why did you even breed them in the first place chrissy? and dont say you didnt because you did, your story dosent add up, you never mentioned in the first place it was your "bloke" who put the vid on youtube and as soon as someone asks you say he did it and call them a mooron (which is quite defensive talk considering you "didnt" do it). just give them to a good owner Chrissy, face it you cant look after your rats you bred them for the fun of it "rats having sex lol!" thats your type talk all over so dont say it wasnt you. i bet you only did it to make some cash from the poor things. And as for them stinking? i have an accidental litter that i DID NOT want trust me but it happened and i have taken EXCELLENT care of my babies, they will NOT be sold for money as i dont need it even if it has cost me a bomb, i dont want to exploit my girl like that. Its not fun, it is hard work but i can tell you now, i have 18 rats in total now including the litter and my house smells CLEAN! I clean them everyday because of the quantinty i have and take very good care of them. You on the other hand sound like you can't be bothered, killed one litter, let the next get sick, havent taken them to the vet, don't let anyone know how the babies are doing and dont clean them out properly or haven't housed them well enough. Dont have the cash? BUILD IT i did and i am totally skint.

Sort yourself out, you are so selfish and i just hope that litter is ok in the end and you either take good care of your rats (which i CANT see) or give them up to a better home.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

fine ill admit i havent cleaned them out as often as i should of done .. but i have been cleaning them ... 
i think ive got more imporant things to worry about atm (sorry if that sounds selfish or whatever) like the fact my daughter has been ill for 4 days and throwing up everywhere so ive had to spend everyday cleaning up baby sick ... the fact that her dad could be going to prison for 6 months the fact that i might be a homeless single mum in a few weeks.
And as for the effin uri's the babies are fine 
and i will be giving all the babies away next week FOR FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
And im sorry but i thought they were MY rats which means MY business so if i decide not to tell you then i think thats up to me


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

If its YOUR rats and YOUR buiness then dont post on here!


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

What have you been treating their URI's with?
How did you afford it for all of them?


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

She didn't. She probably just left it and can't be bothered to argue with anyone.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I have 3 sick toddlers in my house. That's Two 2 year olds, a 1 year old, all with stomach bugs, 4 rats and a 3000 sq foot house. I'm a single mom and my rat's cages are CLEAN! 

Those rats haven't been to the vet, she didn't spend the money on them if she doesn't even have the money to live. As for your human child.... if they are treated at all like the rats I hope someone calls DFS quickly! As a foster parent these things spiral out of control and I'm sure that if your this irresponsible with rats the same goes for the child. I've held my tongue until now, but your a lazy selfish childish person!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Lovinmyworm absolutely nailed it on the head.

Why can't you take care of them? and you say your little girl is sick, im sorry about that but wasnt she sick like 2 weeks ago and you decided to let us know she was when you did something wrong last time and now she is again?

Im worried for you Chrissy to be honest i really am, your rats are sick, your daughters sick.

You need to have a long hard think about what you need to do. Maybe it would be fair for your rats and your daughter if you let the rats go.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Guys, I see exactly where you are coming from, but the only thing this is going to achieve is getting a bollocking (excuse the french) from the mods.

It's falling on deaf ears. As much as I hate the situation too, there is only a limited amount of name calling and insulting we can do before we run her (and others in her situation) off. Help where we can, hold your tongue for the rest.

It's hard, but it's the higher road.

Just my two cents, ey?


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

when did i say i didnt have the money to live 
and im sorry are u up my arse right now or in living with me .. no didnt think so... so dont tell me that i didnt take the rat baby to the vets 
and maybe you do have 3 sick toddlers and a big house and i only have one and live in a flat ... but u havent just split up with ur o.h after a two year abusive realationship and spent near enough everyday of the past two months crying ect 
so dont fucking tell me im fucking selfish when you dont know what ive been thru and what i have to go thru every fucking day


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

But Chrissy just see it from this perspective, we apreciate what you have been through and we ARE sorry about that but if things are really this bad its not fair on the rats is it? this is the main point we are trying to make. it dosent sound like you can cope, from what you are openly telling us, if this is not the case please be MORE descriptive.

Back on topic Chrissy, i personally wouldn't bath them so young, it could be cold for them and frighten them a fair bit, but if it really is that bad, try a warm damp cloth to clean them over.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Chrissy you choose to be in this situation. You need to make better decisions about who your with and who you aren't. You have a child that is living this H*** with you. You need to set an example for her! You need to make better decisions for her! Don't think your the only one who's ever been there. Want to hear a bit of my side of things...... I'm going through a divorce right now. I know about the abuse, I know about living in fear! My ex was bipolar, he left me here with the kids, the house, no money, ect. however I keep things together. My ex tried to kill me... I mean actually kill me. Do you see me attacking people on here? Do you see a slacking of responsibility and making poor decisions over and over again? No. 

You need to make priorities in your life, make better choices and perhaps get some mental help. I'm not saying your crazy, but I am saying that your poor decision making could be from mild depression which is easily fixed by medication. Go see a doctor about your feelings, about your inability to get over what's happened to you and get the help you need so you can live a happy life, take better care of yourself, your daughter, and your rats! 

BTW: Your the one who said you didn't have the money your the one who said your going to be homeless.... people who are going to be without a home don't spend money on vet bills. Why side step the questions... why not just answer them? 

Have the babies been to the vet? 
Have you changed their bedding?
Are the babies still alive?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Chrissy, I don't think that your problems are related to the rats at all. My unsolicited advice to you is to give up the rats so you can better take care of yourself and your baby. You probably need to focus on getting the help you need to get over the abuse. It's good you broke up the relationship, that's the first step and you should be proud of yourself.
Try to get past the anger. All people here on the forum (I am sure ) have really tried to help you with your rats but your problems go far deeper than that. That's why many of us were frustrated. Please try to get the help you need so you can have a happier life.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

You need to stop posting the "F" word on a forum that is frequently visited by minors...way to show that you're mom of the year with that language. Also, you DID say you were poor and losing your home so that's why the other things were said. If you can't afford the rats then you shouldn't have gotten them let ALONE been breeding them. We are just trying to bring the obvious to light, not being overly harsh.


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

"As for your human child.... if they are treated at all like the rats I hope someone calls DFS quickly!"

This is so upsetting. What is it, 30 something rats now? In cages so filthy she admits it makes her room smell, sick babies that have recieved no vet care [if they are even alive..] and worst of all - a human child growing up in this environment as well, and exposed to violence..

makes me want to cry.. 

Chrissy, I think you should hand over the rats to a rescue and get you and your daughter help.. as in psychiatric counselling so you and her don't end up in these horrible situations anymore..

These wonderful people have been so patient and helpful with you beyond your problems with your rats but you really need to start helping yourself, for you and your child..


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm going to have to agree with Ration on this one. All this **** (excuse my language, but I'm sooo beyond irritated) with Crissy, her rats, the kid, the ex, etc. has been going on for like 2 months or something now. It has got to stop. 

I'm not bitching at you guys at all, because 3 weeks ago I was saying the exact same things to her. But it hasn't gotten anyone anywhere. 

It's sad, heartbreaking really, and it's extremely frustrating, but everything that could possibly be said to her has already been said. Numerous times, in fact. Things seemed to be getting better with Crissy and those babies until we realized they had URIs. But before that, I was so proud that she seemed to be learning so much from this forum (as we all do), and I sent her a pm about it. Well guess what? I never got a reply.

Everytime a question is asked about the well-being of those poor rats, she skips past the question and either attacks the person asking, or answers the other questions instead. We have tried and tried, and have gotten no where.

So all I'm saying is that for all you guys who are just as pissed about this whole thing as I am, *don't waste your breath anymore, because she's not listening.*

And Crissy, if you read this and care at all, I'm just going to say this one time: Give the rats to someone who can afford to take care of them, and who has the time. We all know you love your rats but it is quite apparent that you're in no postition to provide the amount of care that they need, even if they were healthy, which is so obviously not the case.



Ok, I'm seriously done ranting now, I swear.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

if you are SOOOO poor, how can you afford internet service? Don't you think you should be spending the money on caring for yourself and your daughter, and find the rats new homes?


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I think this topic should be closed, as everything we have said has fallen of deaf ears, we gave our advice not to bath them and she hasn't listened if this stays open she will only respond with some cocky answer and fire us all up again.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

> e gave our advice not to bath them and she hasn't listened


right ur saying ur getting pissed off cus apprently i aint listening well now im getting pissed off cus u aint listening to me
1)i havent bathed the babies!
2) the baby! (only 1!) with the uri is better and all teh other babies are well and two have gone to a new homw already!
3) i am not poor i never said i was poor 
4) like i explained in the other topic (if u botherd to read) the reason im homeless is (and ill copy and paste what i said) 
'and as for the being homeless part ... ill make it easier for u to understand ...
living in a flat with my o.h .... flat in joint tenancy... he gets arrested for hitting me ... and isnt allowed back here.... he gets let off with just a 2yr domestic violence course and is allowed back in the flat hence me needing a new place to live so in other words being homeless!'

5) hwo dare you assume i dont take care of my child... to me my daughter is the most important person in my life .. more important than my rats yes ... so if it means i have to leave them 2 or 3 days without cleaning them so i can look after her ... shower her everytime shes sick (which is 4 or 5 times a day) change her bedding .. clean her mattress and the floor. try get her to eat something give her her medicine then be kept up most of the night doing the same .. well then im sorry if i dont have all the energy to clean 3 cages out... 

and before the other woman posts about having 3 kids being single parent blah blah uve obviously had more time to cope and find it easier coping than i do .. as ive been used to having sum1 there for me all the time whenever i needed them .. i went from having my mum then my ex .. and now im living alone and dont know wtf im doing. and it doesnt help that im only young myself

just read to see if i had missed anything you had said and saw this



> Also, you DID say you were poor and losing your home so that's why the other things were said. If you can't afford the rats then you shouldn't have gotten them let ALONE been breeding them


i did NOT! say i was poor i have read all my posts and not ONCE did i say i was poor. 
And i can afford the rats it has nothing to do with money! 

cba writing anymore .. cus come on how much of this are u actually gonna read anyway ? hardly any i bet


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I read it Chrissy and just for the record i didnt say you had gone ahead and bathed the babies anyway i said you wernt listening to us as you never replied by saying "ok i wont" or even "thnaks for the advice"

As for the woman with the 3 kids etc you said and i quote: "uve obviously had more time to cope and find it easier coping than i do .. as ive been used to having sum1 there for me all the time whenever i needed them"

If you read properly she is going through a divorce, so she has no one either. and she still finds time. Iv'e not once said you are a bad parent infact i think you are doing a great job i really do, but taking the attitude of saying "so if it means i have to leave them 2 or 3 days without cleaning them so i can look after her" Isn't fair on your rats. That is ALL i'm personally saying and that is why its not fair on them, you or your daughter, they need constant care and this is why we have all said maybe you should give them up until you can cope. That is all.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Ahhh, someone please stop these conversations, moderator? it's not good for the Rat forum.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Find ALL the rats NEW homes until your daughter and your situation are BETTER. PLEASE!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Amen


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lets just stop now, please?

Everything that needs to be said has been. Lets just let this thread die where it is and get some good karma back in this place


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry.

I just ge wound up to easy and let it get the best of me.

Chrissy let me be the first in saying I'm sorry if anything i said upset you or came over as overly harsh. The things that happened with your rats has really upset me and i just felt to overly passionate not to say anything.

We are all here to give you advice and when you ignoor it or do the opposite it makes us mad, so please if we offer advice, take it. that's all i can say.

Again Chrissy I am sorry and i just hope you can learn from your mistakes.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I understand how you feel (SO been there) but at the end of the day there's only so much we can do. As sad as that is. Some fights are just not meant to be won.

I'm sure that despite all of the hard-front, Chrissy has taken some of this on board and may not be able to do anything about it now, but who knows what the near future will hold


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

this thread has received more then one compliant and so is locked until further notice. it may be unlocked again depending on the decision of the mods after we have had the time to read all of it. any concerns or compliants can be taken up with me, another mod, or ratman.


----------

